# Gaming PC aufrüsten &amp; Office PC neu zusammenstellen



## DreiDohlen (17. Mai 2014)

*Gaming PC aufrüsten & Office PC neu zusammenstellen*

Hallo,

ich habe gleich zwei Anliegen auf einmal und leider überhaupt keine Ahnung von Hardware. 


Anliegen 1: 

Ich habe vor ca. 1,5 Jahren einen PC gekauft, hauptsächlich für Games, musste aber damals etwas sparen. Ich bin mir nun nicht sicher, ob die Spiele, die mich interessieren, bei mir auch flüssig mit hohen oder noch besser maximalen Einstellungen laufen werden. Es geht dabei um Dragon Age 3, Witcher 3 und Risen 3. 

Mein PC sieht im Moment so aus:

Mainboard : Gigabyte B75M-D3V
Chipsatz : Intel Ivy Bridge
Prozessor : Intel Core i5 3550 @ 3300 MHz (max : 3700)
Physikalischer Speicher : 8192 MB (1 x 8192 DDR3-SDRAM )
Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti
Festplatte : TOSHIBA DT01ACA100 ATA Device (1000GB)
Kühler: Alpenföhn Civetta CPU Kühler
Netzteil: 530 Watt Thermaltake German Series 80+

Ich benutze dazu einen 27"-Full-HD-Monitor.

An anderer Stelle wurde mir geraten, dass ich nur eine neue Grafikkarte (R9 280X oder GTX 770, z.B. PowerColor Radeon R9 280X TurboDuo OC) und eventuell eine SSD (Crucial M500 240GB) brauche. Könnt ihr dem zustimmen oder sollte ich noch etwas austauschen? Reicht der Prozessor noch länger?



2. Anliegen:

Meine Mutter braucht dringend einen neuen PC. Wir haben uns jetzt auf einen Desktop geeinigt. Sie benutzt ihn hauptsächlich fürs Internet, Büroarbeiten und ab und zu mal einen Film schauen. Der PC muss weder besonders klein, noch besonders leise sein. Ihr Budget liegt bei ~500€, das soll nur den PC und Windows 8.1 beinhalten (Monitor etc. hat sie alles). Sie spielt keine Spiele, von daher braucht sie jetzt natürlich kein Megateil , aber es ist ihr sehr wichtig, dass der neue PC möglichst lang aktuell bleibt und sie nicht ständig nachrüsten muss. Ich dachte daher, dass es vielleicht gut wäre, wenn sie jetzt etwas mehr investiert bzw. die 500€ gut ausschöpft. Was meint ihr?

Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht beim Konfigurieren helfen? Wenn möglich, würden wir den PC bei Hardwareversand auch gleich zusammenbauen lassen. Oder gibt es Komponenten, die bei meinem PC rausfliegen und dafür in ihrem neuen verwendet werden sollen?


Vielen Dank fürs Lesen!


----------



## TrinityBlade (17. Mai 2014)

DreiDohlen schrieb:


> Anliegen 1:
> 
> [...]
> 
> An anderer Stelle wurde mir geraten, dass ich nur eine neue Grafikkarte (R9 280X oder GTX 770, z.B. PowerColor Radeon R9 280X TurboDuo OC) und eventuell eine SSD (Crucial M500 240GB) brauche. Könnt ihr dem zustimmen oder sollte ich noch etwas austauschen? Reicht der Prozessor noch länger?


Jup, was dir gesagt wurde, stimmt. Grafikkarte gegen eines der genannten Modelle tauschen und die Kiste läuft wieder. Die CPU reicht noch locker ein paar Jahre aus. Bei Intel ist von der CPU-Leistung her seit Sandy Bridge (Frühjahr 2011) nicht mehr viel passiert. Haswell ist nur wenige Prozent schneller und hat zudem einen anderen Sockel (LGA 1150), sodass du das Board mit austauschen müsstest, was sich absolut nicht lohnt.

Ein wenig suboptimal an deinem Rechner ist, dass du einen einzelnen 8GB-Riegel verbaut hast. 2x 4GB wären dank Dual-Channel-Nutzung ein wenig schneller. Das ist aber auch kein solcher Unterschied, dass man einen Austausch in Betracht ziehen sollte.

Eine SSD hat immer ein bisschen was von "Luxusartikel", weil man sie für nichts wirklich braucht, sie aber das Benutzen des PCs einfach angenehmer macht. Wenn du zusätzlich zur Grafikkarte das Geld für eine SSD hast, dann kauf dir eine. Die Crucial ist eine ausgezeichnete Wahl. 




> 2. Anliegen:
> 
> Meine Mutter braucht dringend einen neuen PC. Wir haben uns jetzt auf einen Desktop geeinigt. Sie benutzt ihn hauptsächlich fürs Internet, Büroarbeiten und ab und zu mal einen Film schauen. Der PC muss weder besonders klein, noch besonders leise sein. Ihr Budget liegt bei ~500€, das soll nur den PC und Windows 8.1 beinhalten (Monitor etc. hat sie alles). Sie spielt keine Spiele, von daher braucht sie jetzt natürlich kein Megateil , aber es ist ihr sehr wichtig, dass der neue PC möglichst lang aktuell bleibt und sie nicht ständig nachrüsten muss. Ich dachte daher, dass es vielleicht gut wäre, wenn sie jetzt etwas mehr investiert bzw. die 500€ gut ausschöpft. Was meint ihr?


Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet:

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kostet bei Hardwareversand incl. Win 8 ca. 370€ plus Zusammenbau für 30€. Wesentlich mehr würde ich für einen Office-PC auch nicht ausgeben, die Leistung wird aktuell nicht benötigt. Und nur für die Zukunftssicherheit mehr zu investieren, ist meines Erachtens keine gute Idee, da man nie genau sagen kann, wie sich der Markt entwickeln wird. Tendenziell ist Nachrüsten aber immer günstiger als von vornherein ein überdimensioniertes System zu kaufen.

Man könnte allerdings darüber nachdenken, den PC noch etwas leiser zu machen. Dazu würde ich Extra-CPU-Kühler für ca. 15€ (z.B. EKL Sella) und ein gedämmtes Gehäuse (z.B. Fractal Design Define Mini) empfehlen. Beim Kühler bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob der von Hardwareversand montiert wird. Ggf. müsste man da selbst Hand anlegen.

Bei SSD/HDD gibt es grundsätzlich vier sinnvolle Möglichkeiten:
1 TB HDD -> ca. 45€
120 GB SSD -> ca. 55€
240 GB SSD -> ca. 90€
120 GB SSD + 1 TB HDD -> ca. 100€

Möglichkeit 1 würde ich nur wählen, wenn das Budget knapp ist. Ansonsten aus den anderen dreien je nach Speicherbedarf auswählen. In meiner Konfiguration oben ist die dritte Variante enthalten (240 GB SSD).


----------



## DreiDohlen (17. Mai 2014)

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Du hast mir sehr weitergeholfen. 

Ich hab gerade mal den PC für meine Mutter zusammen gestellt nach deinem Vorschlag, aber ich konnte aus irgendeinem Grund den Enermax T.B.Silence nicht auswählen, obwohl es den bei Hardwareversand zu geben scheint. Vielleicht hab ich da was falsch gemacht? Ich habe jetzt stattdessen EKL Sella genommen. 

So sieht die Zusammenstellung im Moment aus. Stimmt das so?

hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC



> HV20I329DE	Intel Pentium G3220 Box, LGA1150	44,38*€
> HV1136RVDE	ASRock H81M-HDS, Sockel 1150, mATX	39,82*€
> HV30AP26DE	Alpenföhn Sella - 92mm, AMD/Intel	15,86*€
> HV20G303DE	4GB-Kit G-Skill Ripjaws PC3-10667U CL9	35,16*€
> ...



Für WLAN nen Stick?






> Jup, was dir gesagt wurde, stimmt. Grafikkarte gegen eines der genannten Modelle tauschen und die Kiste läuft wieder. Die CPU reicht noch locker ein paar Jahre aus. Bei Intel ist von der CPU-Leistung her seit Sandy Bridge (Frühjahr 2011) nicht mehr viel passiert. Haswell ist nur wenige Prozent schneller und hat zudem einen anderen Sockel (LGA 1150), sodass du das Board mit austauschen müsstest, was sich absolut nicht lohnt.
> 
> Ein wenig suboptimal an deinem Rechner ist, dass du einen einzelnen 8GB-Riegel verbaut hast. 2x 4GB wären dank Dual-Channel-Nutzung ein wenig schneller. Das ist aber auch kein solcher Unterschied, dass man einen Austausch in Betracht ziehen sollte.
> 
> Eine SSD hat immer ein bisschen was von "Luxusartikel", weil man sie für nichts wirklich braucht, sie aber das Benutzen des PCs einfach angenehmer macht. Wenn du zusätzlich zur Grafikkarte das Geld für eine SSD hast, dann kauf dir eine. Die Crucial ist eine ausgezeichnete Wahl.



Vielen Dank für die Erklärung und Einschätzung.


----------



## TrinityBlade (17. Mai 2014)

DreiDohlen schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Du hast mir sehr weitergeholfen.
> 
> Ich hab gerade mal den PC für meine Mutter zusammen gestellt nach deinem Vorschlag, aber ich konnte aus irgendeinem Grund den Enermax T.B.Silence nicht auswählen, obwohl es den bei Hardwareversand zu geben scheint. Vielleicht hab ich da was falsch gemacht? Ich habe jetzt stattdessen EKL Sella genommen.


Richtig einkaufen bei Hardwareversand ist ein wenig kompliziert. Zunächst sollte man nicht den Konfigurator verwenden (bzw. nur um zu sehen, ob die Teile zusammenpassen). Einfach alle Bauteile in den Einkaufswagen legen und den Rechner-Zusammenbau dazu. Zweitens sollte man die Artikel immer über einen Preisvergleichs-Reflink aufrufen. Das heißt, du suchst den Artikel bei Geizhals und klickst dann (unterhalb der Artikelbeschreibung, beim Preis) auf den Link zu Hardwareversand. So werden die meisten Teile noch mal ein paar Euro günstiger. Das Gehäuse z.B. kostet normal 81,78€, über den Preisvergleich aber nur 74,66€.

Den Gehäuselüfter (Enermax T.B. Silence) benötigst du beim Fractal Define Mini nicht, da dieses bereits Lüfter vorinstalliert hat. Der EKL Sella hingegen ist ein Kühler für die CPU und lohnt sich in jedem Fall, wenn der PC etwas leiser laufen soll.



> Für WLAN nen Stick?


Genau. Ein Stick hat gegenüber einer WLAN-Karte den Vorteil, dass man ihn flexibler ausrichten und bei einem Defekt einfacher austauschen kann. Du solltest nur darauf achten, dass der Stick mindestens 300 MB/s unterstützt.

Beim Board hätte ich auch noch mal eine Alternative für dich: ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kostet 52,82€ statt 39,82€, ist aber etwas besser ausgestattet. Das für dich wesentlichste Merkmal wären hier die 4 RAM-Steckplätze. So könntest du, wenn 4 GB irgendwann einmal nicht mehr reichen sollten, einfach zwei weitere Riegel dazustecken, statt die bisher verbauten auszutauschen. Aber andererseits muss man sich fragen, ob es sich lohnt, mehr Geld für das Board auszugeben als für die CPU.


----------



## DreiDohlen (17. Mai 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Richtig einkaufen bei Hardwareversand ist ein wenig kompliziert. Zunächst sollte man nicht den Konfigurator verwenden (bzw. nur um zu sehen, ob die Teile zusammenpassen). Einfach alle Bauteile in den Einkaufswagen legen und den Rechner-Zusammenbau dazu. Zweitens sollte man die Artikel immer über einen Preisvergleichs-Reflink aufrufen. Das heißt, du suchst den Artikel bei Geizhals und klickst dann (unterhalb der Artikelbeschreibung, beim Preis) auf den Link zu Hardwareversand. So werden die meisten Teile noch mal ein paar Euro günstiger. Das Gehäuse z.B. kostet normal 81,78€, über den Preisvergleich aber nur 74,66€.



Ja, dass es über Geizhals billiger ist, habe ich gesehen. Bei mir zeigt es auch für alle Teile die günstigeren Preise an, in nem anderen Browser die höheren. Aber stimmt, ich habe den Konfigurator benutzt.




> Den Gehäuselüfter (Enermax T.B. Silence) benötigst du beim Fractal Define Mini nicht, da dieses bereits Lüfter vorinstalliert hat. Der EKL Sella hingegen ist ein Kühler für die CPU und lohnt sich in jedem Fall, wenn der PC etwas leiser laufen soll.


Ah, ok. Du hast ja weiter oben gemeint, dass du dir nicht sicher bist, ob Hardwareversand den Sella auch montiert. Wenn der Konfigurator mich den auswählen lässt, müsste es ja eigentlich möglich sein, oder?




> Genau. Ein Stick hat gegenüber einer WLAN-Karte den Vorteil, dass man ihn flexibler ausrichten und bei einem Defekt einfacher austauschen kann. Du solltest nur darauf achten, dass der Stick mindestens 300 MB/s unterstützt.


Danke für den Tipp! 




> Beim Board hätte ich auch noch mal eine Alternative für dich: ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Kostet 52,82€ statt 39,82€, ist aber etwas besser ausgestattet. Das für dich wesentlichste Merkmal wären hier die 4 RAM-Steckplätze. So könntest du, wenn 4 GB irgendwann einmal nicht mehr reichen sollten, einfach zwei weitere Riegel dazustecken, statt die bisher verbauten auszutauschen. Aber andererseits muss man sich fragen, ob es sich lohnt, mehr Geld für das Board auszugeben als für die CPU.


Ich werde das nochmal kurz mit meiner Mutter besprechen, was ihr preislich lieber ist.


----------



## TrinityBlade (17. Mai 2014)

DreiDohlen schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Du hast ja weiter oben gemeint, dass du dir nicht sicher bist, ob Hardwareversand den Sella auch montiert. Wenn der Konfigurator mich den auswählen lässt, müsste es ja eigentlich möglich sein, oder?


OK, ich habe gerade noch mal nachgesehen. Im Hinterkopf hatte ich, dass Hardwareversand CPU-Kühler bis 500g verbaut (der Sella wiegt 422g). Allerdings scheint diese Grenze jetzt entweder bei 400g zu liegen oder es werden gar keine Kühler mehr außer dem mitgelieferten Boxed-Kühler verbaut. Jedenfalls kommt auch im Konfigurator der Hinweis, dass der Sella separat geliefert würde, wenn man auf "Bestellen" klickt.

Der Thermalright True Spirit 90 M könnte anscheinend verbaut werden. Dessen Lautstärke kann ich schwer einschätzen, aber sie wird sich wohl in einem ähnlichen Bereich wie beim Sella bewegen, da beide in Aufbau und Funktion sehr ähnlich sind. Im Idle (CPU nicht ausgelastet, Regelfall in einem Office-PC) kann der True Spirt jedenfalls bis auf 600 RPM runtergehen, der Boxed-Kühler von Intel hingegen dreht nicht langsamer als 1000 RPM.


----------



## DreiDohlen (17. Mai 2014)

Ich habe jetzt mal bestellt und den Thermalright genommen, da kam keine Meldung. Vielen lieben Dank nochmal für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2014)

An sich wäre eine Selbstmontage aber auch kein großes Problem. Ansonsten nur nebenbei meine Zustimmung für Trinitys Vorschläge


----------

